
HHVM 3.15 (LTS) Released - dcgudeman
http://hhvm.com/blog/11711/hhvm-3-15
======
dcgudeman
tldr;

 _The 3.15 release features native support for the shmop, pg-sql, and scrypt
extensions, enhancements to the garbage collector, critical fixes for TC
recycles which had been broken in recent releases. Also included in this
release, various bug and incompatibility patches, and enhancements to
inlining, method dispatch, and other important performance optimizations._

